# My new webpage



## wonda (Sep 9, 2006)

I was wondering what do you think about my new photography-audiovisual page
http://www.wijkmarkphoto.com

Tell me what do you think about my pictures. Thanks


----------



## nitefly (Sep 9, 2006)

Amazing photography. and a great site.


----------



## wonda (Apr 14, 2007)

What do you think about this webpage?
I find it fantastic!


----------



## wonda (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry the webpage was: http://www.wijkmarkphoto.com

Let me tell you what you think!


----------



## wonda (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks!:blushing:


----------



## webhost (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice looking site. What script are the photos running on.


----------



## sephis (Apr 14, 2007)

It's quite interesting. Great photography, worth another look. Nice design, too. I like the very subtle humor in your pictures, that's awesome. There's just one flaw I think, which is, that the prev/next buttons move when a smaller or wider picture is being loaded. That makes 'zapping' difficult.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2007)

Hiya wonda, welcome to ThePhotoForum 
I merged your two identical threads (presentation of your own site) into one, to post this link once should be enough, I think...


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 15, 2007)

One of my biggest pet peeves is a website that starts playing music on its own... particularly for people who work in offices, many of them will just click away.  

And this is just a minor annoyance... when the music did begin, I found it strange to have the "Click Anywhere to Stop" message follow my cursor.  In fact, I found it disconcerting enough that it took me about 10 seconds before I clicked.

Last thing... I don't see any reason at all for your landing page.  When I click on a link to your page, I'd rather just see photographs... rather than having to click to enter your site.

Hope that's not too picky.  You've got some nice pictures.


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 15, 2007)

Amazing photography. No site has ever made me feel I have to look to see what's next!!!  Loved some of the titles. V for Vendetta is still stuck there!!!

Loved the images.


----------

